# Rimor motorhome owners



## 106372 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have just purchased a new Rimor Kat 1 but have never seen any on the road. Are there any other Rimor owners out there?


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Go near any motocross racing circuit at about 5pm on a Sunday and watch dozens of them leaving after racing, we all buy Rimor or Kentucky (made in the same factory) because of the excellent garage size, our garage holds a 450cc honda, pressure washer, awning side screens, riding gear, tools, bike stand,BBQ, spares including wheels etc with no bother, some people racing schoolboy motocross manage to transport two bikes in the garage , yes there are many out there and good value for money in my opinion, our Kentucky has been trouble free apart from a blocked gas regulator


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Rimor Owners*

Hi there,

I've got a 2006 Rimor Sailer 645TC low profile and recently covered over 8k in Europe during a 3 month trip without any real problems.

Loads of Rimor motorhomes nearer Italy but not a lot of Brits. Saw a few Superbrigs but as C7Ken says, most of them were used by motorbike users.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*mh*

Hi. yes we have have a superbig 678 great bus

Jeff and Margaret


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking to buy a Superbrig 677 2008.
We are moving to France next year, and wonder about servicing etc.
The Superbrig seems to be a good buy, but does appear to be not too popular, which amazes me.
Have you encountered any problems or have any advice.
thanks terry


----------



## richardp (May 19, 2005)

*Rimor*

Hi Waterloo

We have a 2008 Superbrig 677TC. It is a really good motorhome and good value for money. We previously had a Rimor Europeo on the last transit RWD twin wheel chassis and over 4 years of ownership nothing went wrong. We also got a good price on part exchange!

The 677 on the new transit is a step up and so far has proved that much more luxurious. Apart from several small teething troubles, it has been great so far. We have a LHD version which is good for europe and are looking foward to a skiing trip in February. The Europeo was well insulated and nothing froze on previous winter trips and this new van has an insulated and heated waste tank so should be great as the large rear garage will take all the gear etc.

We do not know why Rimor are not more generally more popular as they are based on the good Ford chassis and not a Fiat with their associated problems and lack of RWD. The are well finished for the money and have some good features such as a large shower room etc.

So far Rimor has impressed us over the last 5 years.


----------



## Beverly Punter (Jul 13, 2021)

We have just purchased a Rimor Blucamp 2012 (Ford Transit) Motorhome and was told that the kitchen window was broken due to an attempted breakin, however, the Trader did not let on that the damage was severe and a new window would be required. Also the bathroom sink has no plug and the toilet holder does not have the plastic rod that attaches the toilet roll to the holder. Can anyone suggest where we can get these spare parts, especially as we are having great difficulty in finding the correct window size ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go back to the dealership and nick em out of another one.

Ray.


----------

